# Funniest TV show



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

The title says it all! In your opinion, what's the funniest tv show you've ever seen? Mine's Comedy Boot Camp!. Now, what's yours?

That's all, thanks for reading and please post!


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 5, 2011)

a tie between Tom Goes To The Mayor, Xavier Renegade Angel, Kids In The Hall, The State, Strangers With Candy, Upright Citizens Brigade, Mistery Science Theater 3000, Ren & Stimpy, and lots of other shit


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 5, 2011)

How I Met Your Mother is pretty freaking hilarious. Neil Patrick Harris really makes the show.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tough call

All time- tie between blackadder and red dwarf with black books and maybe green wing coming up the outside.
I would say python and although their TV was and still is awesome if I am going there it is the live shows and films that I will go for.

Recently- several things have seen my laugh but most consistently it has to have been Breaking Bad- got to love black comedy.


----------



## Jax (Apr 5, 2011)

Arrested Development.

/thread


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 5, 2011)

In Holland we only get repeats for the 'popular' comedy shows.

Which means: nothing is funny anymore.


----------



## linuxGuru (Apr 5, 2011)

Gotta go with Dan VS.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> How I Met Your Mother is pretty freaking hilarious. Neil Patrick Harris really makes the show.


Seconded 


If it's accepted mines will be Beavis and Butthead

ou ou ou  i just remembered Giligan's Island


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 6, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> a tie between Tom Goes To The Mayor, Xavier Renegade Angel, Kids In The Hall, The State, Strangers With Candy, Upright Citizens Brigade, Mistery Science Theater 3000, Ren & Stimpy, and lots of other shit



we have like... the same exact taste in tv shows.

however my vote goes for arrested development or mst3k, or daria.

my runnerups are all the other tv shows you listed, and home movies


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tom Goes for Mayor, King of the Hill, American Dad, The Office, Seinfield, Married with Children (Classic), Bob's Burger and a few others.
As far as FUNNIEST TV Show...I'll have to say Tom Goes for Mayor between The Office.


----------



## qlum (Apr 6, 2011)

don't really have a favorite some episodes of series are funny while others are not. There is one thing that makes me instantly skip a show and that is the laughter machine if they have that I won't even try watching it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

Scrubs, I absolutely love it. I've watched like every good episode (I think they're all pretty good until the whole "New Scrubs" shit where half the cast left and minor characters from the original series became protagonists) at least 5+ times each.

Reno 911 has its moments. It started going downhill but some episodes just are funniest things ever. The Reading Ron one in particular.

And I can't believe Comedy Central canned Nick Swardson's Pretend Time. That show was awesome but they canned it because Comedy Central seem to can most every new series they push out. Workaholics (their new flavor of the month) will probably be gone within its first season. Only thing they kept in recent memory that was actually awesome was Tosh.0.

There's a few others like Wonder Showzen, Jackass, Robot Chicken (although I find some sketches fall flat), and Whitest Kids U Know (same deal as Robot Chicken).

EDIT: I used to like South Park a lot but it seemed to start trying to be too political and too "hot button" to actually be really funny. The episodes where it's just random shit and actually solid parodies are still good though.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *Scrubs, I absolutely love it. I've watched like every* good *episode *(I think they're all pretty good until the whole "New Scrubs" shit where half the cast left and minor characters from the original series became protagonists)* at least 5+ times each*.
> 
> Reno 911 has its moments. It started going downhill but some episodes just are funniest things ever. The Reading Ron one in particular.
> 
> ...


seconded and true


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 6, 2011)

South Park is one of the funniest shows I've ever watched. If you look past the crude humor it has some of the most cleverly written satire and irony I've seen.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Apr 7, 2011)

Whose Line is it Anyway? - the improv makes it even better xD
Summer Heights High - Chris Lilley playing multiple characters makes for great entertainment


----------



## machomuu (Apr 7, 2011)

Family Guy, South Park, The Office, Tosh.0, and Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## gothicall (Apr 7, 2011)

Community, Saturday Night Live, The Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men...


----------



## Presto99 (Apr 7, 2011)

Psych and Pushing Daisies.


----------



## A23 (Apr 7, 2011)

Friends, How I Met Your Mother and The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 11, 2011)

Blue Mountain State Season 1


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 12, 2011)

WLIIA and Robot Chicken are pretty damn funny.
I don't watch a ton due to the TV here in Canada has been anus lately.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 12, 2011)

Parks and Recreation is awesome. Basically the only show I look forward to now, other than the new episodes of DBZKai >_>


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 12, 2011)

Whose Line is it Anyway? Been watching that for weeks now.

Best clip ever:


Spoiler



[youtube]RUWuNWZ2clA[/youtube]
Watch 0:31 to 5:00


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Family Guy, South Park and El Chavo .w.


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 13, 2011)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> Parks and Recreation is awesome. Basically the only show I look forward to now, other than the new episodes of DBZKai >_>



yeah, i think parks and rec is one of the funniest shows on tv right now. my favorite day of the week is thursday now because parks and rec haha (which also starts back up tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## injected11 (Apr 13, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> a tie between Tom Goes To The Mayor, Xavier Renegade Angel, Kids In The Hall, The State, Strangers With Candy, Upright Citizens Brigade, Mistery Science Theater 3000, Ren & Stimpy, and lots of other shit


These + Stella, Sifl & Ollie, Jackass, South Park, It's Always Sunny In Philidelphia, Tosh.0, and 30 Rock (just getting into this one, but the writing is phenomenal from what I've seen).


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 14, 2011)

Futurama, Jackass, FRIENDS, How I Met Your Mother, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Mystery Science Theater 3000, The Simpsons, Family Guy, South Park, The Office, and Phineas and Ferb (basically satire for kids).

Recently, I liked Mr. Sunshine, although I am a sucker for shows with Matthew Perry in it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure about a difinitive 'funniest' show as it all depends on my mood. But here's a top ten of shows I find amusing.

- South Park
- Robot Chicken
- Family Guy/American Dad
- Futurama
- 8 Simple Rules
- Big Bang Theory
- Brainiac
- Bottom
- Friends
- Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## Mondegreen (Apr 14, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> All time- tie between blackadder and red dwarf with black books and maybe green wing coming up the outside.



Yes!! Finally someone knows what's funny. Rowan Atkinson is an absolute genius. As for me, though, pretty much Black Adder, Red Dwarf and The Young Ones. I also like Seinfeld.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the funniest shows are nearly always sitcoms. 

So these two are imo the funniest: Seinfeld and EverybodyLovesRaymond. Just cracks me up


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 14, 2011)

Hard to pick just one, so in no particular order -

-The IT Crowd
-Seinfeld
-Parks and Rec
-30 Rock
-Freakazoid
-The Tick
-Everybody Loves Raymond
-It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


Of current shows, Parks and Rec is the funniest thing on right now by far.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 14, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Tom Goes for Mayor, King of the Hill, American Dad, The Office, Seinfield, Married with Children (Classic), Bob's Burger and a few others.
> As far as FUNNIEST TV Show...I'll have to say Tom Goes for Mayor between The Office.


King of the Hill has the driest humour of any comedy show to ever be created, it was an amusing show but not that funny compared to other shows.

For me Big Bang Theory takes the cake, it has me bursting with laughter most of the time.


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 14, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



honestly, i disagree. ever watch dr katz or home movies? that is much, much more dry. i could argue that "Stella" (at least the stella shorts) were pretty dry too.

king of the hill was hilarious to me, but i also live where people act exactly like the characters (and im not even in texas).


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 15, 2011)

I love a lot of these shows, but curb your enthusiasm is the most hilarious to me. 

It's just a really hilarious show.

My second-fave currently running is probably parks and rec.

My fave animated is probably king of the hill.

I absolutely love the P.J.s too, not only because it's hilarious, but because it really makes you appreciate each episode when you discover they took TWO MONTHS each just to do all of the clay animation. I'm a huge fan of clay and will vinton, too, and that was his last project. 

My favorite other funny older shows are blackadder, the original british hitchhiker's guide, Duckman, and The critic. I like earthworm jim, animaniacs, freakazoid and tick as far as "kiddier" stuff goes.

I think americanized funi shinchan is the funniest anime I've seen, or at least the only one I've ever actually laughed out loud at. If I knew more about japanese culture that recognition would probably go to gintama though.


----------



## Raiser (Apr 15, 2011)

becat said:
			
		

> Whose Line is it Anyway? - the improv makes it even better xD


This.

I deathly miss that show. So many laughs and belly aches from laughing so much!


----------



## unseen4ce (Apr 15, 2011)

They don't make 'em like Blackadder anymore. That show is great, definetly up there for me. Otherwise I only really like animated shows, like Family Guy Southpark, Ugly Americans etc.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't exactly watch sitcoms per se, so I'm not too well versed with shows that actually aim to be funny (except The Big Bang Theory, that is awesome). That being said, out of the shows I watch the funniest are probably
House MD
Chuck
Leverage


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Apr 17, 2011)

Lately, the shows that makes me laugh the most are Tosh.0, The League, and Shin-Chan.


----------



## hullo8d (Apr 18, 2011)

Home Movies, Daria, King of the Hill


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 18, 2011)

Monty Python's Flying Circus.

Also have to mention a Japanese show which is maybe the best show overall (funny and generally entertaining) I've ever seen, which is ???????? - Suiyou Dou Deshou? - which means "How do you like Wednesday?" It ran for about 5 years back in the late 90's, and every few years they have a reunion series.

You can read about it here, but unless you speak Japanese really well, even if you find it and watch you won't understand how funny it is.


----------



## owls (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine would be Whose Line Is It Anyways?, Community and Parks and Recreations.


----------



## Hazard7 (Apr 20, 2011)

Only Fools & Horses
Bottom
Whose Line Is It Anyway
Top Gear
The Simpsons
Open All Hours
The Two Ronnies
Mrs Brown's Boys


----------



## machomuu (Apr 20, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> epicCreations.org said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my case too, though I anticipate the show that comes on right before Parks and Rec.


----------



## MelissaUS (Apr 22, 2011)

-How I met your mother
-The Simpsons
-The Office


----------



## foxgrey (Apr 22, 2011)

plus 1 for

whose line is it anyway
older seasons of scrubs
tosh.0
family guy



Keep the suggestions coming though, I've got a list of things to check out from reading this thread lol


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What show is that? Community? The Office?


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 25, 2011)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically The Office comes on right before it (speaking of which I've been watching the last 5 minutes or so every time since P&R season started to air, and man The Office isn't funny anymore, but I suppose I can't judge from watching the last 5 minutes of 10 or so eps) - I think Community starts at 8. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## Ringo619 (May 1, 2011)

south park nuff said


----------



## zeromac (May 1, 2011)

Love s
South Park


----------



## fishykipper (May 1, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Love s
> South Park



Good choice, 
have you seen the latest episode? Sick, but brilliant!!


----------



## BlueStar (May 1, 2011)

Limmy's Show, from BBC Scotland, is currently amusing me.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 1, 2011)

I can't be arsed to check but has anyone said Whose line yet?  Cause thats what I'm going with...

Funny ass improv shows ftw


----------



## Buleste (May 1, 2011)

Classic shows = The Muppet Show, The Goodies and Morecambe and Wise.

Modern shows = Big Bang Theory, Chuck, Family Guy (Star Wars Specials).


----------



## Depravo (May 1, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Limmy's Show, from BBC Scotland, is currently amusing me.


Have you seen his xylophone?

http://www.limmy.com/playthings/xylophone/


----------

